# NWFL meetups??



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Any golden meetups??


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I hate to ask, as this is probably a really stupid question, but what is NWFL?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

North West Florida...

I am in Tampa Bay... so that's a haul for me... but if there was something closer to here I'd go!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> North West Florida...


 
See, I told you it was a stupid question...


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Not stupid at all, I should have spelled it out in the first place. 

I was hoping someone on here would live closer.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

I grew up my entire life in Fort walton beach Fl... Then navy moved me and husband to pensacola then to jacksonville back to pensacola.. I miss it there  
If we ever move back ill be happy to do meet ups =) lol thats where my family is!


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in SEAL :wavey:

Very close to Dothan, AL


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in CSC.....Coastal South Carolina LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is going to be a golden meetup at Cedar Key in May. here is the thread about it. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=45610
And in South Carolina this spring Ryleys Run march 14 2009 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=634338


----------

